# Function of 나 in "역시나"



## vientito

Hi I came across this from reading webtoon

그렇군 역시나..

I know there are a few functions of 나 
(1) to contrast two pairs of phrases, acting like "but"
(2) to indicate an approximate quantity
(3) to express a sense of best possible choice out of all scenarios
(4) to emphasize the very quantity or the extent to which the previous noun it follows
(5) to express "or" among a list of things

In this example, 역시나 what exactly is the function of 나?  And why the .. that follows?

what would it sound like instead of saying 역시나 but dropping the 나 at the end?


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> In this example, 역시나 what exactly is the function of 나?


According to 국립국어원, 나 in 역시나 functions as 보조사 and its role is to emphasize the muchness in number or the highness in the extent of something. I think this explanation is very similar to your fourth definition of 나. 

(source : https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/498708237617602561)



vientito said:


> And why the .. that follows?


말 줄임표(...) can be used in a situation when the omitted content is very predictable and understandable with the help of context. 



vientito said:


> what would it sound like instead of saying 역시나 but dropping the 나 at the end?


That wouldn't sound right to me like an uncompleted sentence.


----------



## daemang

You're asking how it would sound if the '나' was dropped out of '역시나', right?
Well, for my money, I couldn't feel weird even if '나' was deleted.

Like Kross explained, Definition 4 would be the case,
but I think "그렇군, 역시..." would be acceptable.
It's because the ellipsis mark helps to speculate about the whole meaning.
I couldn't seem to find out much difference between them.

Just my own take, so don't take it seriously.
Other opinions will be coming.


----------

